
Trump CEO Strategy Council Is Said to Disband After Exodus - sharkweek
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-16/trump-ceo-strategy-council-is-said-to-be-disbanding-after-exodus
======
codefined
Not a fan of Trump, also not a fan of this news. With less information he's
likely to make worse and worse decisions.

~~~
bookmarkacc
I wonder what effect the council had on him. Did he ever take them seriously?

~~~
lightbyte
Apparently the council had not actually met or done anything at all yet.

